# Locast on Sling Tv and the Tivo Stream 4K is highly annoying



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Did Tivo make some sort of deal with Locast to push it's service onto us Tivo Stream 4K users? I have Sling Tv bc overall I don't care about the local channels. Not the end of the world and I still like the Tivo Stream 4K, but to the best of my knowledge there is no way of removing this Locast service?

When you hit the guide button it automatically sends you to the Locast channels. When you sign up for Locast it pushes you for the $5 a month local channel package for over the air and if you don't sign up for that $5 a month every 15 minutes it stops you from watching and pushes their $5 a month package. You have to actively avoid it when using the Tivo device. I can do that but would rather it just go away.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

They did make an effort to integrate Locast into their stream/live channels setup.

If you don't like it/want it, get button mapper and change it. Mine goes to channels dvr. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

The Locast integration is part of Sling's app, it looks like to me. I'm trying it out now - seems like the only way to avoid it is to mark the rest of the Sling channels as "My Channels" . Not a huge fan of the interface, but this $10 trial is giving me access to at least the first round of the Stanley Cup Playoffs.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

It's been a while, but Tivo's live channels integrates sling and Locast. I know they partnered with sling for the integration. Locast was their little project early to integrate. That was part of my "homework" doing the beta many months ago. I remember being annoyed because my hdhomerun wouldn't integrate and Locast is just low quality nagware. Great if you don't have access to locals but a joke if you do. So only integrating Locast and not a simple network tuner made no sense, and still doesn't to this day.

I couldn't take their live channels because you're stuck with all the crap channels and can't integrate simple things. Google's live channels works with network tuners even. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

dbpaddler said:


> I couldn't take their live channels because you're stuck with all the crap channels and can't integrate simple things. Google's live channels works with network tuners even.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


There's an option in LiveChannels to pick Sling as a source, but it doesn't work: I get a message like "this feature not available". It doesn't seem like Google is doing much lately with the LiveChannels app, and it's "this close" to being a pretty good option.


----------

